# New Year, New Me!



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Still got a few days until the new year, but thought I would start this now as I'm going away in the morning.

So....going back to uni for the last 5 months next week. Going to have some spare time on my hands now I won't be on placement so going to be going the gym and going fitness classes with the girls.

Over the last week I have lost over half a stone. So there is no way I'm going to let myself put that back on.

2010 I'm hoping will be a good year for me. Going to be a completely different me.....starting with changing my hair!! Not quite sure how yet???

Also realised that the last few months I havent been me. I know what the reason for that was so I'm going to make sure I go back to the happy and chilled girl I am and make the most of my life.

2010 will also be good as I'll be moving into my own flat and starting my very first teaching job!!!!

SO......in the new year I will updating regularly with my progress of my training and hopefully people with give me some good bits of advice!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck with all you hope for....


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Congratulations on starting up your journal and getting all your aims down in writing. It sounds like next year is going to be very different for you. Good luck with the teaching as well as the training.
> 
> Half a stone is a lot to lose in just a week, some of that may be muscle so it might be better to slow down the weight loss a bit so that you are only losing a little fat, but slowly and surely.
> 
> Will keep popping in and giving some support and encouragement to you. Have a fantastic New Year.


Thanks for the support. Yes next year is going to be very different, scared about some bits but what will be will be and theres nothing I can do about it! I know what I want but sometimes that is not always possible, so I'll have to see what the new year brings!

The weight loss is not something I can help at the moment and it isnt intentional but I'm also quite happy with it! Nice to read the scales in the morning and they say 9st 8!



gemilky69 said:


> Good luck with all you hope for....


Thank you very much for the support!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MrsDC55 said:


> Thanks for the support. Yes next year is going to be very different, scared about some bits but what will be will be and theres nothing I can do about it! I know what I want but sometimes that is not always possible, so I'll have to see what the new year brings!
> 
> The weight loss is not something I can help at the moment and it isnt intentional but I'm also quite happy with it! Nice to read the scales in the morning and they say 9st 8!
> 
> *Thank you very much for the support!*


*I wanted to say fu*k you look hot in your avi but its hard to say without looking like a perv, sorry.*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good for you, get stuck into it and enjoy looking and feeling better, well done you :thumb:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> *I wanted to say fu*k you look hot in your avi but its hard to say without looking like a perv, sorry.*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha no worries.....you can say whatever you like!

SO.......was meant to be going back to uni today but the snow has stopped that. Defo going tomorrow though as need to be back up there.

Had very hard last couple of weeks, hopefully i'll be back to my normal self soon. As soon as i get back to uni i'll be starting my training. Hopefully going gym 3 times a week plus exercise classes and some netball.

I now weigh 9st 6. Dont want to lose anymore as there will be nothing left of me, but struggling to eat at the moment or keep anythin down.

Will update again after my first training session.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

well done mrsdc55; whats your STATS and what does your training programme and diet look like


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

so....joined gym this morning. £33 a month which i thought was very good. So tonight me and the girls are off to a body pump class. Ive heard that they are a killer....cant wait!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

£33 is not bad at all. Not as good as my £15 but not bad  .

Bodypump class sounds fun, not for me those classes to much like hard work. give me heavy weights anyday


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

could have got it half price for 1st 6months but had to sign 12month contract. Not much point if im only going to be in Liverpool for the next few months!

I like a bit of hard work!! Quite like lifting the weights but sometimes feel a bit silly infront of a load of blokes!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your journal and bodypump class x


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Good luck with your journal and bodypump class x


Thanks......its very much appreciated!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Bodypumps great fun!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> Bodypumps great fun!


Hope so! 4 of us going so even if i dont like it it'll be a laugh!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

shouldnt be embarresed if anything the blokes will just be perving which i suppose would be a little off putting


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Back from body pump class......was so good!! Had to figure out today the correct weights to use so next week i'll be able to push myself more. Only problem me and my friend had was when it came to press-ups!! :lol: Think it didnt help we had just done loads of work on our shoulders but we couldnt even do girlie press-ups!! :lol: :lol: Something we need to work on i think!!

Arms are going to be killing tomorrow, can tell already!!

Next time go gym will be Thurs....other friend wants to go to this dance around the world class. The focus this week is Italian!! Now, I can dance when im out drunk (well think i can) but when it comes to dancing properly ive got no hope!! Should be interesting on Thurs!! Think i'll stand at the back!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like good fun Mrs always the best training, might dig out my leotard:lol:

Hows Dave, not seen him on here much? Hope you two had a good Chrimbo and NY


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Sounds like good fun Mrs always the best training, *might dig out my leotard* :lol:
> 
> Hows Dave, not seen him on here much? Hope you two had a good Chrimbo and NY


Well the class is open to anyone so i'll look forward to seeing you there!! You might even make me look good!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> Well the class is open to anyone so i'll look forward to seeing you there!! *You might even make me look good!!* :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: My nickname used to be JT, after John Travolta, ohh yeah:cowboy:

Night fever, night fever, we know how to do it


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> :cursing: My nickname used to be JT, after John Travolta, ohh yeah:cowboy:
> 
> Night fever, night fever, we know how to do it


 :lol: :lol: well you should definately come then......you can stand at the front of the class and show us all your moves!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Woke up this morning thinking my arms and legs would be killing and only thing wrong with me is my left bicep hurts!!!

Off out tonight for my friends 21st! Theme is Shark Attack so not sure what im going to wear!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Was meant to be going to dance around the world class tonight but i have the biggest headache ever so not going!! My own fault for going out last night i suppose!! :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What did you wear, oh and yes, consistency is the key


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> What did you wear, oh and yes, consistency is the key


we decided to go as sailors. hat, navy and white stripey top, white shorts, navy knee high socks and white pumps.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

whats predictable?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tel you old perv,

Im sure you looked great


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> tel you old perv,
> 
> Im sure you looked great


fvcking ell hilly, I look a right prat now asking for pics

Pics please:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be following this journal closely

You have all the tools to achieve your goals, you just need to focus

You look great already

Good luck with your new regime

Im sure you this year will bring all that you dream

"ADD CLICHE HERE":lol: :lol: :lol:

Im sorry but I couldnt bring myself to add "babe" and "Hun" without doing a bit of sick in my mouth....

Have a half kiss *\* :thumbup1:

Hope your well anyway on a serious note


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> fvcking ell hilly, I look a right prat now asking for pics
> 
> Pics please:thumb:


As you asked so nicely Tel......


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I will be following this journal closely
> 
> You have all the tools to achieve your goals, you just need to focus
> 
> ...


Joe......are you feeling ok? You were actually quite nice in that post!! :lol:

Thanks anyway!! :lol:

Here's the other half of the kiss */* :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MrsDC55 said:


> Joe......are you feeling ok? You were actually quite nice in that post!! :lol:
> 
> Thanks anyway!! :lol:
> 
> Here's the other half of the kiss */* :thumbup1:


Thats cause i am nice, mostly:whistling:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Thats cause i am nice, mostly:whistling:


not normally to me!! turning into a softy!! :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ill get in before tel does, looking great in the pic


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> ill get in before tel does, looking great in the pic


Pervert:whistling:

Looking good Mrs DC:thumbup1:

Dave, you is lucky innit:beer:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> ill get in before tel does, looking great in the pic





tel3563 said:


> Pervert:whistling:
> 
> Looking good Mrs DC:thumbup1:
> 
> Dave, you is lucky innit:beer:


Thanks guys!!

Right....wasnt able to make the gym again last week due to various reasons and thought i would have put on some weight as have been drinking couple of times and had takeaway on thurs, but weighed myself sat morning and was a nice 9st 7. 

This weeks exercise plan is......

Tues - body pump, going to add more weights than last week now i know what im actually doing!!

Wed - gym

Thurs - dance around the world (not sure what country this week!) or gym.

tempted to go swimming as gym has nice pool, only problem is that everyone else can look down at the pool from the gym.....not a pretty sight watching me swim i can asure you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

swimming is very good cardio tho. careful you dont see tel up their with his camera out


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> swimming is very good cardio tho. careful you dont see tel up their with his camera out


Ha....i dont think even Tel would gt his camera out at the sight of my swimming!! :lol:

Think i may just stay to the gym!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

ARGGHHHHHHH!!!! Getting mad with myself!! need to write an essay but really cant be bothered. 71 words of 3000 done!! :cursing:

Want it done by tomorrow so i can start my dissertation!! Could be a long night!! :cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stop being lazy n crack on.

oh n tell will get his camera out at anything i reckon the amount of test he is on


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Im sorry but I couldnt bring myself to add "babe" and "Hun" without doing a bit of sick in my mouth....
> 
> Have a half kiss *\* :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope your well anyway on a serious note


Oh sh1t lmfao! That is so true! 

Good luck Rachie


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

ARGHHHH!!! Anyone fancy writing me a 3000 assignment on 'Every Child Matters'??? Please??? Ive done 800 words already!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Finished my essay and had to start on my dissertation now! Oh the joy of being in my final year!

On otherhand, teaching job i want has become available to apply for today so got to do that at some point over next few days!

Going to body pump tonight.....be good to do something different from uni work!!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

ive not done body pump in sooo long! i think i might go tomoz! dya like it? body attack is a good one also if you have that at your gym


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> ive not done body pump in sooo long! i think i might go tomoz! dya like it? body attack is a good one also if you have that at your gym


went first time last week and loved it! Be adding more weights this week as i know what to expect now!!

Yeah they do do body attack. was going to look into it actually. whats it entail?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Its a high intesnsity cardio class....lots of plyo lunges, jumping jacks high knee runs etc all to music! its SO good, im totally addicted to it!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> Its a high intesnsity cardio class....lots of plyo lunges, jumping jacks high knee runs etc all to music! its SO good, im totally addicted to it!


sounds a killer......booked in already for Thurs morning!! :lol:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

been body attack this morning.....it was a killer but feel really good now!! arms were hurting from the weights on Tues so made it harder but all good fun!

Cant do anything this weekend but am going to go spinning class on Mon. Think im getting addicted to all these classes!! joined the gym but havent actually used it properly yet.....just been the classes.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Hard init 

last track totally gives me so much energy haha i love the song!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah very hard!! but great though!! will defo be going again next week!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Training for next week has been planned and booked with one of the girlies!

Nothing this weekend as going London for the weekend

Monday - spinning class

Tuesday - Body Pump

Wed - gym followed by legs, bums and tums

Thurs - body attack

Fri - REST as body will be shattered and aching!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

hahaha! im the one that can handle them! your the one that seemed to struggle!! you practically downed your pint after the 2nd sambuca!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Not long been back from body pump.....starting to really enjoy that class!!

Going gym tomorrow followed by legs, bums and tums class! cant decide whether to concentrate on cardio or weights before the class??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Rachie,

Looks like you've planned this year out well from your first post and you've got into the swing of things well looking at your other posts.

Keep it up and keep enjoying it, everyone here will help keep you motivated. :thumb:

Dan


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

Rachie said:


> Not long been back from body pump.....starting to really enjoy that class!!
> 
> Going gym tomorrow followed by legs, bums and tums class! cant decide whether to concentrate on cardio or weights before the class??


What does the class consist of? is it more intense cardio based, or just toning? If it's more low impact toning, do cardio beforehand, otherwise do some like weights


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Hi Rachie,
> 
> Looks like you've planned this year out well from your first post and you've got into the swing of things well looking at your other posts.
> 
> ...


Thank you....really enjoying it all at the moment :thumb:



James Clifton said:


> What does the class consist of? is it more intense cardio based, or just toning? If it's more low impact toning, do cardio beforehand, otherwise do some like weights


Just got back from the gym. Decided to do cardio before the class and glad i did!! class was tough and felt it as i had to walk up the stairs to my flat!!!

Also, not too keen on the womens only weight room.....not very good machines. Going to go in the mens i think but hopefully when its quiet as dont want to look silly!!!


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

Rachie said:


> Thank you....really enjoying it all at the moment :thumb:
> 
> Just got back from the gym. Decided to do cardio before the class and glad i did!! class was tough and felt it as i had to walk up the stairs to my flat!!!
> 
> Also, not too keen on the womens only weight room.....not very good machines. Going to go in the mens i think but hopefully when its quiet as dont want to look silly!!!


It has a womens only weight room? wouldn't that be quieter than the mens room though? What did you have to do in the class?


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

James Clifton said:


> It has a womens only weight room? wouldn't that be quieter than the mens room though? What did you have to do in the class?


yeah it is quieter but the machines arent very good and the mens one has loads that id like to use!

did 20mins on treadmill and 5 mins on powerplate before the class

class consisted of loads of squats and small leg raises with loads of work on the abs to finish!

going to body attack class tomorrow morning which is loads of high intense cardio with no breaks for an hour! :thumbup1:


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish I had your motivation to do cardio, trying to do it just 2 times a week atm, definately couldn't do two cardio days in a row! :lol:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

James Clifton said:


> I wish I had your motivation to do cardio, trying to do it just 2 times a week atm, definately couldn't do two cardio days in a row! :lol:


i struggle if its cardio in the gym....was very surprised i managed 20mins on the treadmill today as i normally get too bored! however, if its cardio in a class, netball or anything else then im fine! thinking i may go to a spinning class of fri as was meant to go monday but my mate couldnt go.....that would mean cardio 3days in a row!! :lol:


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

3 days in a row! Wonderwoman! Now you are just making me feel lazy. I've got Interval cardio tomorrow, hopefully burn off a bit of fat :thumb:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonderwomen....ha i dont think so. not after you have read how much cardio some of the other girls do on here!


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

but do they go to classes as well? Do you take any supplements when training, Or just eat plenty of carbs etc for energy?


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

haha dont speak to me about my diet.....its not very good but getting slightly better! dont take any supplements as to be honest my training isnt that serious....just something that i like doing


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

Fair enough, i've only just started to eat better, and trying to not drink alcohol, has been very difficulted. Especially as i'm going to a mates 20th tomorrow, that will put it to the test!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

ha dont think id ever give up alcohol!! like going out with my friends and boyfriend and getting drunk too much! :lol: :lol:


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

well I know i'm not going to be able to keep it up when I go to uni, i'll try my best for the next 7 weeks during my mesocycle. I remain optimistic :thumb:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

GRAVY!!!


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

why dont you do it for me

title is - an investigation into whether femininity enhances or detracts girls participation in physical education

9000 words please! :thumb:

give you a special suprise when you've finished it :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

body attack this morning!! was really good but my sides are killing from the class yesterday. Was going to go gym tomorrow as well but think my body needs a little rest so not going to go until sunday now!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

blimey thats alot of cardio, mine just consists of a 30 minute walk each lunchtime.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

body pump tonight.....looking forward to it!! :thumb:


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

went to gym today

20mins on treadmill

5 mins on powerplate

30min class of legs, bums and tums

got really sore lower back today:confused1:....struggled to do some of the squats in the class :cursing:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Rach, I sometimes wake up with a sore lower back which then lasts for most of the day. I think I've just laid funny in bed or something, could that be your reason?

Dan


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

Dan, could be but had it couple of days last week too. Doesn't hurt that much today. Maybe ive got a dodgy bed!!

Went gym this morning for body attack class......its a killer!! but love it!! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Its ridiculous how easy it is to put your back out, I've coughed one dark and cold morning as I was going outside to my car and pulled a muscle in my back before. Doesn't take much of a dodgy laying position to make it all ache for a day.

Glad you're feelin a bit better and you must be a crazy woman ( :thumb: ) for all this crazy cardio, but well done.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

i have been up all night completing my dissertation.....oh the joys!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aw no, don't be missing sleep. Its vital for your body to recover from the gym.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

havent been the gym since last week.....had busy weekend and now do not have time this week either!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well providing that you're eating properly then a couple of weeks off shouldn't matter too much. Just don't be having fish and chips everyday or anything like that lol.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: finally finished dissertation!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

now have to start planning for an interivew for friday..........when can i start to destress?????


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hope it went well.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

right.....

had problem with my knee since being about 15. went to hospital then and doc tells me i have too much fluid in my knee and there is nothing that can be done about it. anyway....for the last 8 yrs my knee has been a problem, every few weeks would ache for couple of days and get better so not really been made a big issue and ive just got on with it.

however, my knee has been aching since Friday....cant put it in any position that feels comfy. so went to doc this morning and explained knee and doc telling me i have too much fluid, he had a look and said i have chondromalacia patella, which basically means my patella moves the wrong way slightly and is rubbing on one side of my knee joint! therefore, been booked into have physio in 3 weeks time. if that dont work then i'll have to have operation (never had operation in my life so hoping this is not the case)


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachie said:


> right.....
> 
> had problem with my knee since being about 15. went to hospital then and doc tells me i have too much fluid in my knee and there is nothing that can be done about it. anyway....for the last 8 yrs my knee has been a problem, every few weeks would ache for couple of days and get better so not really been made a big issue and ive just got on with it.
> 
> however, my knee has been aching since Friday....cant put it in any position that feels comfy. so went to doc this morning and explained knee and doc telling me i have too much fluid, he had a look and said i have chondromalacia patella, which basically means my patella moves the wrong way slightly and is rubbing on one side of my knee joint! therefore, been booked into have physio in 3 weeks time. if that dont work then i'll have to have operation (never had operation in my life so hoping this is not the case)


sorry to hear it, but SNAP I too have had probs since I was about 15, had physio, xrays, even an mri on it, doc said theres nothing to see except a little bit of excess wear and tear on the back of the knee cap, therefore nothing to be done. thanks for nothing you stupid doctors!

hope you get it fixed soon then rach.


----------

